# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) فلاشات : ممكن فلاش alcatel mini idol (one touch 6012x)

## expominer

السلام عليكم
الاخوان ممكن فلاش alcatel mini idol (one touch 6012x)
وشكرا 
السلام عليكم
الاحوان ممكن فك شفرة  alcatel one touch idol mini 6012x  ممكن فك شفرة  alcatel one touch idol mini 6012x imei:862151020116404
svn : 01001 
ممكين firmware ل هاتف  alcatel one touch idol mini 6012x

----------

